# SA's New Line ???



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Hurry now its on sale and get yours _(O)_


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

silly. sharkskin is a pretty sick line though


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Unless you are streamer fishing, then you need to stock up on neosporin and band aids.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool.

I'm waiting for the story on the TV show "How It's Made"


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

must be the first "Kosher" line in the industry.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, after searching my basement for hours and not finding any of the new line, I went out and got some of it.


It's very supple in cold weather.......but oddly, my reel hangs ****ed to one side. :?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> OK, after searching my basement for hours and not finding any of the new line, I went out and got some of it.
> 
> It's very supple in cold weather.......but oddly, my reel hangs ****ed to one side. :?


 :rotfl: Zing!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

what?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

my wife looked over at the computer just at the time i was ooking at this and she thought they were condems and i couldnt help but laugh


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

> must be the first "Kosher" line in the industry.


 :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Unless you are streamer fishing, then you need to stock up on neosporin and band aids.


That's no lie! After salmon fishing with it in Alaska, I'm getting some neoprene girly gloves.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah....I have neoprene fly-fishing girly gloves.....I wonder where they're at?


----------

